

An Autistic Ethos: It’s All About Respect - shiftmark
http://www.shiftjournal.com/2010/01/08/an-autistic-ethos-its-all-about-respect/

======
shiftmark
Or, "an IT ethos is an autistic ethos is an IT ethos." Jeff Ello's
Computerworld article The Unspoken Truth About Managing Geeks as a template
for understanding autism -- and vice versa.

